
Video Shows Tesla on Autopilot Nearly Crashing on Hwy 101 - heyyyouu
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2018/04/04/video-shows-tesla-on-autopilot-nearly-crashing-on-hwy-101/
======
IronWolve
Pretty much what people expected, the cars cant handle roads with faded or
incorrect white lines. Lots of people now looking for bad roads with incorrect
white lines and releasing videos how the cars get confused and almost run into
the barriers or walls.

Just amazes me theres no sensor detecting the upcoming wall.

